# taper



## semiller

OK, I know that "taper" has several meanings in addition to just "to tap."  If I remember correctly, one can say "taper dessus" meaning "to hit."  Example:  "Maman, il m'a tapé dessus."  Can "taper" also have the meaning of "to run into" or is "rentrer dedans" better?  Ex.  L'autre voiture m'est rentré dedans."  (The other car ran into mine (me)  What are some other examples of using the verb taper?


----------



## Nico5992

semiller said:
			
		

> OK, I know that "taper" has several meanings in addition to just "to tap." If I remember correctly, one can say "taper dessus" meaning "to hit." Example: "Maman, il m'a tapé dessus." Can "taper" also have the meaning of "to run into" or is "rentrer dedans" better? Ex. L'autre voiture m'est rentré dedans." (The other car ran into mine (me) What are some other examples of using the verb taper?


 
In the situation with the car, "rentrer dedans" is much better.

"Taper" can also mean "to type" (with a typewriter or a computer)


----------



## Danielle

an example of the use of taper: Se Taper dans les mains (clapping)


----------



## fetchezlavache

taper is also slang for borrowing money. _j'en ai marre de mon beau-frère, toujours en train de me taper._


----------



## fetchezlavache

also, 'tape m'en 5' = high five, gimme five..


----------



## Danielle

you can also say : 'Se taper tout le travail' : Having to do all the work by yourself.


----------



## semiller

Merci à tous!  Je pourrais vous "taper" d'autre réponses dans l'avenir?


----------



## fetchezlavache

heheheh.


----------



## Nico5992

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> taper is also slang for borrowing money. _j'en ai marre de mon beau-frère, toujours en train de me taper._


ça sent le vécu!


----------



## Jabote

Other use: se taper quelque chose.... Je me suis tapé un gâteau... I had myself a cake.., or more accurately I treated myself to a cake


----------



## Nico5992

se taper une gonzesse...


désolé


----------



## Jabote

Nico5992 said:
			
		

> se taper une gonzesse...
> 
> 
> désolé


 
Celle-là j'y avais pensé, mais je n'ai pas osé !!!


----------



## Cath.S.

Another slang meaning : "je m'en tape"= "je m'en moque" = "I don't give a [whatever]"


----------



## fetchezlavache

je ne l'ai pas mentionné car semiller n'a pas demandé les exemples où 'taper' était pronominal. et de toute façon je suis bien trop pure pour avoir seulement songé à ce sens-là !!






 euh non, plutôt :


----------



## Jabote

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> je ne l'ai pas mentionné car semiller n'a pas demandé les exemples où 'taper' était pronominal. et de toute façon je suis bien trop pure pour avoir seulement songé à ce sens-là !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> euh non, plutôt :


 
Yeah.... right !


----------



## Cath.S.

> Originally Posted by Nico5992
> se taper une gonzesse...
> 
> 
> désolé
> 
> 
> 
> Celle-là j'y avais pensé, mais je n'ai pas osé !!!


J'y avais pensé, mais je m'étais dit que c'était à peu près le même sens que "se taper un gâteau."


----------



## Jabote

C'est pour ça que j'ai pris le gâteau plutôt que la gonzesse... Pis de toutes manières, je n'aurais PAS pris la gonzesse... un beau gars peut-être, mais pas une gonzesse !!!

 lol ;o)))


----------



## Cath.S.

De toutes façons, y'a pus d'gonzesses, y'a pus qu'des meufs!
Bon, plus sérieusement
_taper le carton = jouer aux cartes_ = to play cards


----------



## Jabote

Et des queums...


----------



## Cath.S.

Je crois que ça s'écrit "keums", Jabote!


----------



## Jabote

Ah oui ? Peut-être bien !!!! Si je parle de keums ou même de queums ici, on me demandera ce que ça mange en hiver cette bête-là...


----------



## Cath.S.

C'est du langage djeuns. On devrait faire un forum spécial-verlan... remarque, il en existe déjà un paquet sur le ouèbe.


----------



## Jabote

Ah oui, non je sais ce que ça veut dire.... Juste que je ne l'ai pas vu écrit depuis un bail (9 ans....)


----------



## Cath.S.

> Ah oui, non je sais ce que ça veut dire....


Je m'en doute!
For those who don't understand "keums" or "meufs", both words belong to a special category of French slang called "verlan" where the words are pronounced backwards, so
femme = meuf
mec (guy) = keum, 
The word verlan itself is "_l'envers_" (the other way around) pronounced backwards.


----------



## semiller

Qu'est-ce que "se taper" une gonzesse?  Je crois que je comprends, mais je n'en suis pas sûr.  Merci bien!


----------



## Nico5992

semiller said:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que "se taper" une gonzesse? Je crois que je comprends, mais je n'en suis pas sûr. Merci bien!


 
Je crois que tu as très bien compris


----------



## fetchezlavache

ah semiller, erm, that would be, all the possible equivalents of 'to have sexual intercourse' but in a 'soft-ish slang' way. it's not polite of course, but it's not horribly rude..


----------



## fetchezlavache

and, une gonzesse, =  a broad i think ..

ps and of course he had undestood the general meaning, but why not provide him with a bit more info ?


----------



## semiller

Une gonzesse est une fille, une nana?  Merci!


----------



## Cath.S.

> Une gonzesse est une fille, une nana? Merci!


Oui, c'est une meuf!


----------



## Danielle

Jabote said:
			
		

> Ah oui ? Peut-être bien !!!! Si je parle de keums ou même de queums ici, on me demandera ce que ça mange en hiver cette bête-là...


 
You're right... we would give you a hard time with that one and come up with all kinds of 'our-own-stuff'   which probably happened to you already


----------



## Jabote

Have now been living here for 9 years, so I'm getting used to them and I guess I'm beginning to know quite a few !


----------



## calembourde

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> taper is also slang for borrowing money. _j'en ai marre de mon beau-frère, toujours en train de me taper._



A more literal English slang translation would be, 'hit someone up for money' e.g, 'I'm sick of my brother-in-law, he's always hitting me up for money.'

I am not sure how common that phrase is though, or in which varieties of English, but 'To ask someone something.' is in Urban Dictionary as a definition of 'hit up' so it mustn't be too uncommon.


----------



## Kasquebrado

Taper qq'un (pour de l'argent)
Kas


----------



## Kasquebrado

Elle m'a tapé dans l'oeil.
She caught my eye.

Kas


----------



## zam

calembourde said:
			
		

> A more literal English slang translation would be, 'hit someone up for money' e.g, 'I'm sick of my brother-in-law, he's always hitting me up for money.'
> 
> I am not sure how common that phrase is though, or in which varieties of English, but 'To ask someone something.' is in Urban Dictionary as a definition of 'hit up' so it mustn't be too uncommon.


 
In BE ('taper' de l'argent) = to 'cadge money off someone' (or: to be on the cadge) and 'to scrounge money off/from'


----------



## wijmlet

Also, can it mean "enter" (in the computer sense) or "type in"?


----------



## calembourde

Yes, it means 'type' but I quite often see 'saisir' used for this as well, e.g:

_Saisissez votre nom d'utilisateur_ = enter your username
_Méthodes de saisie_ = input methods (on the Mac this is the name of the preference pane where you can choose different keyboard layouts or other ways of entering things like Japanese or Chinese characters)

This is more generic as the data could be entered by voice recognition, handwriting recognition, or some other way rather than typing... not everybody is physically able to type. So is probably the better choice for an interface or formal documentation, and a closer synonym to the generic 'enter'.


----------



## wijmlet

Thanks, calembourde!


----------

